# deciding on Prescription Drug Plan and my med isn't covered by anyone



## Runnoft (Nov 10, 2015)

I take an anti-depressant named Pexeva and nobody will cover it because it is widely and mistakenly believed to be the same as a $4 generic.
Any advice?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

Runnoft said:


> I take an anti-depressant named Pexeva and nobody will cover it because it is widely and mistakenly believed to be the same as a $4 generic.
> Any advice?


Why do you say it is not the same as the generic?


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 10, 2015)

*For my stomach things are different than most and...*



AZ Jim said:


> Why do you say it is not the same as the generic?



Pexeva's active ingredient is the same as Paxil, but in a different base.  For some reason if put on Paxil I have terrible stomach and gut trouble.  I don't have 20% of that trouble while on Pexeva, but I have been forced off due to cost.  Cash price it is a nearly $1,000 drug.
Paxil's patent has run out and it's $4 generic is what all the plans have went with, and most turn down coverage appeals.
Thanks


----------



## imp (Nov 10, 2015)

Paxil is an SSRI. Alternatives to it are:
Celexa
Lexapro
Sarafem
Luvox
Zoloft

imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

I was just curious because after reading your post I was looking at the internet and the two are shown as the same.  Good luck.


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 10, 2015)

The active ingredient IS the same but one is HCI and the other is salt.  For some reason it kills my gut.  Disabling pain and other gut symptoms that are not very fun to talk about.


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Paxil is an SSRI. Alternatives to it are:
> Celexa
> Lexapro
> Sarafem
> ...


Yes, and they have tried them all on me.  Only Zoloft, for a time, and then Paxil, for a time, worked.  Pexeva worked and didnt hurt my stomach.
Thanks though, just trying to regain my health AND have prescription insurance.  Thanks again.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2015)

Have you tried Lexapro?  I started on that when Paxil quit working for me, and the Lexapro works fine.  Now there is a generic for it and it seems to work the same.


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 13, 2015)

I think Lexapro both made me nervous and hurt my stomach, but my ex wife thought it might work also.  She know me pretty well. I might try it carefully.  I drastically need a change, the IBS caused by Paxil is almost disabling.
Thanks very much.


----------

